# STRASBOURG | Projects & Construction



## tuktoyaktuk (Jun 16, 2016)

*STRASBOURG PROJECTS AND CONSTRUCTIONS*

*BLACK SWAN TOWERS* construction site
3 buildings of 55 meters / architect : Anne DEMIANS
in progress

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13597720_267072746988591_500384515_n.jpg









https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13573382_794412344029687_2040303532_n.jpg









http://medias.icade-immobilier-neuf...23221/pers_exterieure_tram_validee-hd-n-4.jpg


----------



## tuktoyaktuk (Jun 16, 2016)

*RHENA CLINIC/HOSPITAL*
construction site in progress 

pictures website clinique-rhena.fr
http://www.n-pi.fr/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Strasbourg-clinique-Rhena.jpg
http://france3-regions.francetvinfo...pondent-aux-questions-polemiques-1014631.html


----------



## tuktoyaktuk (Jun 16, 2016)

HELLO to everybody
i send this message especially to the french forumers living in Alsace_Strasbourg..
you can post your news about Strasbourg in this thread!!
thanks ! best regards !


----------



## tuktoyaktuk (Jun 16, 2016)

The new Grand MOSQUE of Strasbourg


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Extension of the tramway toward Kehl (Germany)










New tramsets












Construction of a tramway and pedestrian bridge over the Rhine between Strasbourg and Kehl



















Vidéo posted by la compagnie des transports strasbourgeoise






Work in progress

06/07/2016











--

Construction of a pedestrian and tramway bridge over a canal









Fool


















Fool


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Positive energy tower

[dailymotion]x2axhgd_tour-elithis-danube_news[/dailymotion]

Tour Elithis (56m)
Architectes : X-TU

Work started this year
Completion : 2017/2018









































X-TU


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

New residence and office building near european quarter
Completion : 2018

Residence Sky Place









Office (The Adidas France headquarter and the Crédit Mutuel headquarter annex)









_ Oslo/AEA _

In progress









Fool


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Place de Haguenau

Reconversion of a deserted ex office building into a student building and construction of a new residential building.

Completion : 2019


La canopée








denu & paradon

Tour plein ciel








denu & paradon


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Refurbishment and extension of the Palais des Congrès





_Rey lucquet & associés_

Completion : 2016


In progress









Cochise75

















Alsa67

Before


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Michelin et Associés BNU Strasbourg’s National University Library 
_
French studio Michelin et Associés restored the BNU Strasbourg’s National University Library. Michelin et Associés adapted the monumental late nineteenth-century building housing Strasbourg’s National University Library to today's practical requirements. (...)_

Completion : 2015

http://www.floornature.com/projects-learning/project-michelin-et-associes-bnu-strasbourgs-national-university-library-10534/#


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

New Exhibition Centre / Nouveau Parc des Expositions (PEX de Strasbourg )


Completion : 202?
Floor space : 60 000m²
180M d'€
Architecte : Dietmar FEICHTINGER Architectes

[dailymotion]x11n2sc_le-futur-parc-des-expositions-de-strasbourg_news[/dailymotion]


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Department store : Le Printemps

Refurbishment and extension

Completion : 2014
Architect : Christian Biecher













> _Printemps Store in Strasbourg by Christian Biecher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Place du château

Urban renewal : Removal of the car park and pedestrianisation of the place


Before









Now

















Jean-Yves SOËTINCK



_DSC3473_DxO by Alexandre Dolique, sur Flickr


La chimère de l'Oeuvre Notre-Dame by Alain Rueff, sur Flickr


----------



## tuktoyaktuk (Jun 16, 2016)

thank you hapower ....it's fabulous !!!


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Université de Strasbourg


Le Studium (Learning center)

floor space : 7 950 m2 
Cost : 30M d'€
Completion : 2019
Architect : Jean-Pierre LOTT












> _Esplanade - Le projet de l’architecte Jean-Pierre Lott retenu par l’Université
> 
> Le futur Studium
> 
> ...


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Higher education

INET (Institut National des Études Territoriales)

New premises









Completion : 2016
Architect : Michel Spitz Architectes, Atelier Zündel Cristea

in progress









Fool









Alsa67


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Université de Strasbourg

Pôle d'administration public de Strasbourg : 
The Centre will include :
l'Institut d'Études Politiques (IEP)
l'Institut de préparation administration générale (IPAG)
l'Institut des Hautes Études Européennes (IHEE)

floor space : 15 000m²
Cost : 52M d'€
Architect : Lipsky+Rollet Architectes
Completion : 2017 ? 2018 ?

New premises












































-jojo-

Unfortunately, the construction site has been stopped following the discovery of crack on the structure. An investigation is underway.


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Institut de chirurgie mini-invasive guidée par l'image (Minimally invasive surgery Institut)











Budget : 65M d'€
floor space : 13 000m²
Architect : Schweitzer & associés
Completion : 2016




In progress








http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=ihu_strasbourg&nStartingSite=2UYO1VCY&sStartingImage=YbKuP_BIw-nJBrDyKALJ6UyEjFLRMV-VnhnAqIWs8nkjlZkw0jNBhA==


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Centre de recherche en Biomédecine de Strasbourg / Biomedecine centre research

Completion : 2017
Cost : 40M d'€
floor space : 14 000m²
Architect : Groupe-6


















_Intégré dans un programme de rénovation de l’actuel campus de la faculté de médecine, le projet prévoit la construction de 12 000 m² de laboratoires avec animalerie sur 7 niveaux, en remplacement d’une barre des années 1960. Situé en plein centre-ville, le CRBS s’est donné pour objectif la transformation du campus de la faculté de médecine en un véritable parc urbain. A ce titre, il opte pour une implantation favorisant les espaces piétonniers et publics. Le CRBS adoptera les silhouettes des îlots voisins datant du 19ème siècle, et formera un volume compact permettant une optimisation énergétique maximale. Ce volume unitaire se démarque par une architecture novatrice et s’enveloppe d’une fresque pixélisée. _


In progress








-jojo-


----------



## tuktoyaktuk (Jun 16, 2016)

city of STRASBOURG
*construction site : BLACK SWANS TOWERS *
Architect : Anne DEMIANS

http://www.rue89strasbourg.com/photo-le-quartier-danube-sort-de-terre-110869


























































































http://www.rue89strasbourg.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/black_swanns.jpg









http://medias.icade-immobilier-neuf...s/23223/perspective-exterieure-vue-parvis.jpg


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, that's horrible!  I hope zeitgeist turns all around in Strasbourg, before it's too late.


----------



## Soheilkb (Oct 5, 2014)

Tragic !


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Wacken business center - construction update*

Growing and going strong!



Alsa67 said:


> Vue sur la première phase du QA, très dense mais ça reste tout à fait correct. Je me demande si sur le bâtiment du siège Adidas, on retrouvera le nom l’enseigne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

New business district, early January 2018:



3locations said:


> Bon, j'ai eu la même idée de passer par là .





3locations said:


> (---- suite et fin -----)


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Rotonde (Cronenbourg district) - housing and hotel*

Photos from early January 2018 and late December 2017. More informations on the project: http://www.rue89strasbourg.com/rotonde-projet-immobilier-cronenbourg-115561



Turgeman said:


> Images du projet Domino à Rotonde :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cro67 said:


> Projet Rotonde
> 
> -Hôtel
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Various updates concerning Cronenbourg (district of Strasbourg) and Schiltigheim (suburb)*

Housing, business, hotels; new buildings and renovations of old ones... everything for everybody. Situation on 31 December 2017.



Cro67 said:


> Suite et fin
> 
> -Eco quartier Brasserie
> 
> ...





Cro67 said:


> De passage cet après midi à l'espace européen, voilà une série de photos
> 
> Programme _Wooden Park_
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Hôpital civil district - updates on three building sites*

All three buildings have similar shapes, although they are designed by different architects, it seems. In a way, they are not blending into their surroundings but creating a new one.



3locations said:


> Le bâtiment du Centre de recherche en biomédecine est en cours d'achèvement :





3locations said:


> L'Allée d'Epona est en cours de finition extérieure ... mais il y a déjà des résidents!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





3locations said:


> Le bâtiment PAPS-PCPI, il y a trace d'évolution ....


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

A follow-up on this project: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142699138&postcount=48

The shape and colours are really nice and do raise the architectural quality of the area, which is rather poor (compare with the old buildings that can be seen in the pictures as well).



3locations said:


> Un petit tour du coté de la rotonde et du nouveau centre de cancérologie Paul Strauss.





3locations said:


> (--- suite et fin ----)


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Elithis Tower, recent views. It is 99% finished now and wow, does it look good!


3locations said:


> On s'en lasse pas .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Wacken business district - update. The Adidas building seems 99% complete.



3locations said:


> Le quartier d'affaires, avec le lot 3 dont le terrassement est en cours :





3locations said:


> (---- suite et fin ------)


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

How it will look like (source: https://www.20minutes.fr/strasbourg...oi-va-ressembler-maison-batiment#&gid=1&pid=2)


















And the current state of the construction. 



3locations said:


> Cela avance Place de Haguenau .


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Ohh si.


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

A follow-up on that post - new theatre Théâtre du Maillon: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143157771&postcount=62



3locations said:


> Le futur Maillon sort de terre :


Webcams on Devisubox: https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&sRef=2UEIEAW9Z


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

senoi said:


> new districts without bike lanes in most bike friendly city of France. Meh..


Who said there would be no bike lanes? Don't make up stuff just for the sake of trolling!


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Updates on that project (see below):



Turgeman said:


> Future Primark shopping center
> http://www.rue89strasbourg.com/primark-a-strasbourg-se-devoile-111688





3locations said:


> Les travaux autour des Halles :.





3locations said:


> On sort du RDC .












Source : Burckel/archi-wiki.org (http://www.archi-wiki.org/Fichier:Quai_Kellermann-chanier_27-1-2018.jpg)


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Russian orthodox church and rectory*

New FSB headquarters :sarcasm::runaway:98% finished.



3locations said:


> Pas beau temps, finitions en cours de l'église orthodoxe russe .





3locations said:


> (--- suite et fin ------)


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*New consulate of Turkey*

Also known as Erdogan's (bird)cage... 



3locations said:


> Le nouveau consulat turc sous un franc soleil de ... février . Par contre nulle trace du nouveau consulat de Chine .


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Écoquartier Danube update*

IXO architecture put their money where their mouth is!

















Source : https://www.facebook.com/pg/ixo.architecture/photos/?tab=album&album_id=627576424012036


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

What's up with the forum's timeline, this post didn't appear?!



Turgeman said:


> IXO architecture put their money where their mouth is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Yea, there are some weird things happening since the last update, sometimes it doesn't appear, sometimes it does and then it dissapears, but the post is actually always there, you just don't see it


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Seanrhine said:


> Omg poor Straßburg !


Sorry, what? Troll.


----------



## Seanrhine (Jan 13, 2018)

Turgeman said:


> Sorry, what? Troll.




Horrible what they’re building there


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Place Kléber, one of the main squares of the city:



3locations said:


> Il y a maintenant 3 chantiers de restauration extérieure autour de la Place Kléber :


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

In the suburbs - continued:



Cro67 said:


> Krystal à Bischheim - Les travaux avancent sous un beau soleil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Yai, cinemas!!



3locations said:


> Les DNA nous dévoile le nouveau complexe cinématographique des Halles, et il s'agit bien du transfert de l'actuel VOX :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 3locations (Feb 22, 2012)

erbse said:


> I wasn't talking about a specific building, but the construction activity in general.
> There's little to discover that actually pleases the eye. Even in historic districts they go for bland, ignorant modernism/functionalism.
> 
> Beautiful pictures though, merci/danke! kay: I'm very aware of the city's old town, I just love it. Wonderful blend of European eras and styles.


There are a few exceptions, like the new russian orthodox church in the vicinity of european district :


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Résidence Sensations by Koz Architectes*

All photos from *http://www.archi-wiki.org/Adresse:Résidence_Sensations_(Strasbourg)*

Project:










Building site on 13 March 2018:


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks 3locations! Thread from here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1694893&page=14



3locations said:


> Le bâtiment du Centre de recherche en biomédecine : On travaille l'aménagement intérieur et les terrasses extérieures.





3locations said:


> Le chantier des Diaconesses :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





3locations said:


> Le bâtiment PAPS-PCPI : Un mars et ça repart!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seanrhine (Jan 13, 2018)

Omg who’s responsible for these crimes ?!


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

^^
Some of these people, I suppose... 



Turgeman said:


> Puisqu'on parle du Mipim :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Strasbourg at the Mipim 2018*

As I said... 


















(https://twitter.com/meyer_martine/status/973847148335976448)


















(https://twitter.com/meyer_martine/status/974307740154818560)


----------



## RudNuon (Nov 1, 2017)

Seanrhine said:


> Omg who’s responsible for these crimes ?!



First thing we learn when studying architecture is that "beauty" as a purely biased and personal taste-based criteria is the most irrelevant factor when it comes to judging a building. Going off of that, would you care to explain what makes these buildings so bad ? 

Because if it's out of pure hatred for contemporary architecture, it's irrelevant.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

RudNuon said:


> First thing we learn when studying architecture is that "beauty" as a purely biased and personal taste-based criteria is the most irrelevant factor when it comes to judging a building. Going off of that, would you care to explain what makes these buildings so bad ?
> 
> Because if it's out of pure hatred for contemporary architecture, it's irrelevant.


Is Strasboug off-limits for people that have not studied architecture? If not, what does it matter what an architect have learned when he or she studied architecture when judging the quality of buildings placed in the _public_ realm? These buildings are also visible for people who have not spent years learning how to accept them.


----------



## RudNuon (Nov 1, 2017)

Galro said:


> Is Strasboug off-limits for people that have not studied architecture? If not, what does it matter what an architect have learned when he or she studied architecture when judging the quality of buildings placed in the _public_ realm? These buildings are also visible for people who have not spent years learning how to accept them.



We're on an architecture forum, right ?

I'm not saying that it's required to have studied architecture or anything like that, I'm just saying that on a forum focused around architecture, I'm expecting a bit more when commenting (multiple times) that buildings are a shame than just using "omg they're so ugly". You can build an argument about how they integrate or not in their environment, about how outdated they would look, about their utility in different contexts, etc.. Just saying "it's so ugly" without anything else is not arguing anything, it's mere bashing.


----------



## 3locations (Feb 22, 2012)

Close to the european district, new buildings for the so called "Archipel" business district (Wacken district). The building on the left side is dedicated to hosting activities : One Mariott hostel and other hosting facilities. There will be a nice scenic view at the top of the building with large bay windows .



> King Kong rentre dans l’Archipel de Strasbourg
> Christian Robischon (Bureau de Strasbourg du Moniteur) - LE MONITEUR.FR	- Publié le 15/03/18 à 10h21
> 
> Mots clés : Urbanisme - aménagement urbain
> ...


https://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/king-kong-rentre-dans-l-archipel-de-strasbourg-35419863



> La façade du bâtiment de bureaux à la place de l’actuel théâtre du Maillon place Adrien Zeller (Crédit : King Kong/drlw)


https://www.rue89strasbourg.com/nouvelle-tranche-quartier-affaires-archipel-wacken-strasbourg-132815


> Et un article de Rue89Strasbourg qui résume l'ensemble des lots .
> 
> 
> > Une nouvelle tranche du quartier Archipel dévoilée
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Tower power. 



3locations said:


> Quelques photos à partir de la rue du Landsberg ...


----------



## 3locations (Feb 22, 2012)

What would be interesting in this midrising buildings cluster is to add a mid-highrising building, just around 90-100 meters high, in the future .


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

3locations said:


> What would be interesting in this midrising buildings cluster is to add a mid-highrising building, just around 90-100 meters high, in the future .


Yes, but for what purpose? An office building, a residential building or a mixture of both? _La fonction crée l'orange_...


----------



## 3locations (Feb 22, 2012)

Turgeman said:


> Yes, but for what purpose? An office building, a residential building or a mixture of both? _La fonction crée l'orange_...


The minimum requirement would be a revolving restaurant at the top of this midrise ^^. Just my guess ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Oswtald (suburb of Strasbourg)*

Rives du Bohrie residential project.
It looks nice enough!



Cro67 said:


> -Vues aériennes (automne 2017)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Recent round-up of some major building sites by user Fool (sic) 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=147294471&postcount=868
and
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=147295591&postcount=727

Samples:


Port du Rhin housing projects

































Wacken Business district "Archipel"









































Wacken car park

















Théâtre du Maillon


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Plein Ciel tower - update*

The project: 
http://www.spiral-promotion.fr/programme-immobilier/21



3locations said:


> Il ne manque plus que quelques étages à la tour Plein Ciel .


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

In Illkirch-Graffenstaden, a suburb of Strasbourg (population 27,000)



Cro67 said:


> -Les Prairies du Canal
> 
> Résidence Les Epiméliades, Habitat de l'Ill, 54 logements
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Project *Online* by Lazard Group. To be completed in 2019.



Turgeman said:


> Project site: http://www.lazard-sa.com/fr/projets/1543-online.html
> Architect: EGA - Erik Giudice Architecture
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Schiltigheim, suburb of Strasbourg (population 32,000)



Cro67 said:


> Schiltigheim, ancienne friche Télécom
> 
> Le Quartz // Schiltigheim
> Nexity // Oslo architectes
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*University of Strasbourg*

Several ongoing building sites.



3locations said:


> Les travaux en cours au niveau du campus central .
> 
> A la limite de la Krutenau :
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Plein Ciel tower: one story more. Still four stories to go! :banana:



3locations said:


> Les dernières photos Plein Ciel .
> 
> On gagne encore un étage par rapport il y a deux semaines ).


----------



## 3locations (Feb 22, 2012)

I would add this item about cooperation between FAILE (street arts group of Brooklyn) and the city of Strasbourg .

There are two main outputs :

- Tramway new outside design :
Facebook => https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1948772892104107&set=pcb.1948772928770770&type=3&theater

- Museum of Modern and Contemporary Art, outside wall design :
Facebook => https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1947348488913214&set=pcb.1947348528913210&type=3&theater





https://www.strastv.com/la-fresque-du-collectif-faile


----------



## 3locations (Feb 22, 2012)

Faile ART's project for the central train station .





https://www.strastv.com/faile-art-sattaque-a-la-verriere-de-la-gare-de-strasbourg


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

3locations said:


> Faile ART's project for the central train station .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like that idea: the whole concept of the glass dome was to create transparency, so that the admirable old façade was visible through the new one (see below). It's exactly the opposite of the MAMCS, where a fresco on the plain wall is absolutely welcome.







(Photo by DAVID ILIFF. License: CC-BY-SA 3.0)


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

i can't understand how the wonderful cladding of this station is taken in hostage to show this horror melting of colours


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Axelferis said:


> i can't understand how the wonderful cladding of this station is taken in hostage to show this horror melting of colours


_Brooklyn über alles!_  Artists from NYC are still extremely fashionable in Europe.

And here they are, presenting their work: https://www.instagram.com/p/BiBzxSnlmR-/?taken-by=mamcstrasbourg


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Ongoing building sites in the area around the hôpital civil:



3locations said:


> Le bâtiment PAPS-PCPI :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bat753 (Sep 28, 2017)

So many posts for such a small city...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

bat753 said:


> So many posts for such a small city...


Population almost 500,000 in the metropolitan area (Eurométropole de Strasbourg), and a lot of ongoing projects. Do you have anything constructive to say?


----------



## 3locations (Feb 22, 2012)

*Set of positiv energy buildings.*
Mixed-use building, 6,103 m2 with 487 m2 of solar panels, 19.6 million euros, delivery in 2020.
Location: "Ecoquartier Danube" @ Strasbourg.


> Un îlot à énergie positive pour 2020
> Opération emblématique dessinant la ville durable de demain à Strasbourg.


https://ecoquartierdanube.blogspot.fr/2018/03/un-ilot-energie-positive-pour-2020.html


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*La Grande Allée U/C near completion*










Moscow-sized residential building by Stradim replacing a former car-selling center:


































Al photos by Roland Burckel / archi-wiki.org / CC-by-SA 4.0


----------



## 3locations (Feb 22, 2012)

*Highway A355 (toll highway), west bypass of Strasbourg.*
2x2 lanes, length : 24 km, investment cost : 553 million euros, delivery date : End 2020.


> http://www.contournement-ouest-strasbourg.fr/le-projet-a355/


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*U/C projects, district of Cronenbourg*

No unemployment on Strasbourg building sites. 



Cro67 said:


> Cronenbourg
> 
> -Eco quartier Brasserie
> 
> ...


Lest we forget:

















https://www.facebook.com/TopazePromotion/photos/pcb.1644253535621746/1644253092288457/?type=3&theater


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Sensations - update*

The project: https://www.bouygues-immobilier.com/programme-neuf-strasbourg/ref/1003991520421701



3locations said:


> L'immeuble "Sensations", le bois règne en maître :


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Cronenbourg - multiple project updates*

Various ongoing building sites, some close to completion, some just started:



-jojo- said:


> Au centre du quartier de Cronenbourg :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





-jojo- said:


> L'immeuble de bureaux à Hautepierre en face de l'hôpital :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





-jojo- said:


> Le quartier des poteries :


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Lingolsheim - various updates*

Mainly Ecoquartier "Les tanneries":



-jojo- said:


> Le quartier se remplis ! PARTIE 1





-jojo- said:


> PARTIE 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Illkirch-Graffenstaden, again


-jojo- said:


> L'écoquartier :













Cro67 said:


> Les Prairies du Canal
> 
> "Les Ellades", Altexia
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Ostwald - various updates*

There is more building activity in the suburbs of Strasbourg since 2012 than there had been in the 40 years before



-jojo- said:


> L'écoquartier vu depuis le haut du parking :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





-jojo- said:


> Un projet rue du général Leclerc :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Miscellaneous, June 2018*

More Soviet style 2.0 in the outskirts, but on the other hand the NoLiStra project is doing quite well!



-jojo- said:


> Route de Schirmeck :





-jojo- said:


> Avenue de Colmar :





-jojo- said:


> NOLISTRA :


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Miscellaneous updates - end*

Hospital building sites



-jojo- said:


> La même photo que 3locations mais avec du soleil :





-jojo- said:


> Le saint Odile :


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

The updates for http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2079989; http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2079389 and http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2079849


-jojo- said:


> L'Elypseo :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





-jojo- said:


> La maillon :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





-jojo- said:


> L'écoquartier :


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Schiltigheim updates. opcorn:


Cro67 said:


> De passage à l'Espace Européen de l'Entreprise
> 
> "Wooden Park"
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Primark, by Denu & Paradon - update:


Alsa67 said:


> photos du futur bâtiment Primark. bâtiment très massif pour les bâtiments au alentour


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

NoLiStra - further update. I may create a separate thread in the General Urban Developments soon. 



Alsa67 said:


> Un étage en plus que sur les photos de Jojo


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Updates of Ecoquartier Danube, Presqu'Île Malraux and Wacken business district (see also the specific threads in https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=904)


Alsa67 said:


> Quartier qui a clairement changé en 8 mois, c'est assez impressionnant.
> 
> Quelques commerces sont installés (boulangerie et un magasin bio), en espérant quelques uns de plus.





Alsa67 said:


> Un peu peur de la couleur de la tour rouge. Le quartier s'anime, ça fait plaisir! Il y a aussi une boulangerie et un Starbucks qui sont sensés ouvrir non?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Alsa67 said:


> quelques photos avec mon retour à Strasbourg, gros changements en 8 mois





Alsa67 said:


> vue depuis la Cathédrale


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Maison des Personnels*

Commissioned by the University of Strasbourg. Designed by Jean-Charles Riber of Ajeance (note: the website of Ajeance is not up to date and the website of the University of Strasbourg wrongly calls Mr. Riber "Jean-Jacques".)

Rendering (source: http://lactu.unistra.fr/index.php?id=26517&no_cache=1#c120581)









Work in progress (source: http://lactu.unistra.fr/index.php?id=27669#c126696)










(source: http://spacs.unistra.fr/)


----------



## odurandina (Dec 7, 2015)

Gawd and i thought Austin, TX was bad.

That is some serious "Fall of Europe" ugly construction projects going up.


----------



## JHolderness (Aug 14, 2014)

odurandina said:


> Gawd and i thought Austin, TX was bad.
> 
> That is some serious "Fall of Europe" ugly construction projects going up.


Yeah, I have to agree. Boring blocks with weird asymmetrical windows. They don't look French at all.


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

It's good that you both agree. A match made in heaven, no doubt.


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Latest updates from zis zread



Turgeman said:


> Lucie Berger, le chantier avance :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





3locations said:


> R+15 pour Plein Ciel .


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Sélestat (near Strasbourg) - Humanist Library reopens*

Great job by the architect Rudy Ricciotti!

Youtube:




 

Dailymotion:
http://dai.ly/x6lxu32

Instagram:
https://www.instagram.com/bibliothequehumaniste/


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Cronenbourg - Rotonde*

This set of buildings (housing, hotel, shops) is now almost entirely completed.



Cro67 said:


> -Projet Rotonde
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Models of ongoing projects.



Cro67 said:


> Maquette de "Le Cervantès", Pierres et Territoires
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cro67 said:


> Maquette de "Triangle", Nexity
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cro67 said:


> Maquette Danube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Latest update from Port du Rhin area project (thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2079849)



3locations said:


> Mes dernières photos, en approche :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





3locations said:


> L'extension de la clinique Rhéna :


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

3locations said:


> Avec un peu de retard, les dernières photos des travaux du bâtiment Primark :


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Extension of Hautepierre Hospital (see some pages before) - completed:



3locations said:


> Le nouveau Centre Paul Strauss, un beau bâtiment .


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Maillon Theatre - update*

The building is really taking shape:



3locations said:


> Le Maillon prend vraiment forme :





fool said:


> Et zut, on est passé au même moment…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Long live the Union of the Socialist Soviet Republics! I mean...



fool said:


> Rien de bien sexy m'enfin je passais dans le coin alors bon…


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

a bit of new life



3locations said:


> De retour avec des photos de fin juillet .
> 
> Au centre-ville, les travaux du magasin Primark :
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Théâtre du Maillon update



Alsa67 said:


> Ainsi que deux photos du théâtre :


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

DISTRICT OF CRONENBOURG - updates



Cro67 said:


> Quartier des Brasseurs
> 
> -Villa Hatt
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

SCHILTIGHEIM (SUBURB) - updates


Cro67 said:


> Espace Européen de l'Entreprise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Long time no see! But the wait is nearly over, let the shopping spree begin!



3locations said:


> Evolution des travaux du bâtiment Primark sur 5 jours. On installe les vitres .


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Wanna buy some clothes?



Alsa67 said:


> avancée des travaux du bâtiment Primark….


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Business district (thread) and théâtre du Maillon updates


Alsa67 said:


> Quelques photos lors des températures hors norme de hier :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Some goings-on in the area of the hôpital civil:



3locations said:


> Hospitel, cela remplace l'ancienne clinique des Diaconesses.





3locations said:


> Pose du bardage sur l'immeuble PAPS-PCPI. Enfin .


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Primark building,finishing touches. Very nice reflections on the glass, the final result will look better than we thought!









Photo : Burckel, archi-wiki.org ( https://www.archi-wiki.org/Fichier:Kellermann,quai.jpg )


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Turgeman said:


> https://www.archi-wiki.org/Fichier:Kellermann,quai_(2).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

The rebirth of a famous firm ensign





Cro67 said:


> Quartier des Brasseurs
> 
> L'enseigne "Kronenbourg" est de retour


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Timely updates of https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2079389 and of Théâtre du Maillon



Alsa67 said:


> Photos de samedi :
> 
> point de vue depuis le parlement :
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

End of year updates, part one.



Cro67 said:


> "Triangle", Nexity
> 
> 
> 
> ...





fool said:


> Uniquement le premier bâtiment, le deuxième à droite plus haut sera livré plus tard si tout va bien ( 2022 ?)
> 
> et sinon passage éclair dans le coin et le froid de canard :
> 
> ...





fool said:


> Y a un peu de mouvement dans ce coin..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

End of year updates, part two.



fool said:


> Sous la brume, les échafaudages..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





fool said:


> ça continue de construire en tout béton, toussa toussa :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





fool said:


> C'est pas que j'aime le projet ( tout le monde le sait ici) mais je passais à côté :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 3locations (Feb 22, 2012)

Extension and renovation of Strasbourg Synagogue.


> S&AA
> Patrick SCHWEITZER & Associés


See more here (french website) => https://www.schweitzer-associes.com/single-project.php?albumID=71


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

PRIMARK - when things get ugly... hno: 



Alsa67 said:


>


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

SCNR



Flo Flo said:


> Extension vers Koenigshoffen. Photo prise ce matin


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Small late May updates*

Extension of tram line F:



Flo Flo said:


>


Ongoing building sites on the Esplanade campus of Strasbourg University: 



Alsa67 said:


> Quelques rapides photos de chantiers sur le campus
> 
> Fin de la rénovation du bâtiment de l'institut de physiologie et de chimie biologique :
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Updates - Maillon Theatre, and Business District



Alsa67 said:


> Quelques photos de l'avancée du quartier d'affaire au Wacken :
> 
> Futur théâtre Maillon :
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Always a pleasure.



Flo Flo said:


> Petite mise à jour du chantier du tram F vers Koenigshoffen. Photos prises il y a un quart d'heure


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

New library in Schiltigheim:



Turgeman said:


> Médiathèque, photos du 17 juin 2019 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Canopée tower (in the back) and Plein Ciel tower



Turgeman said:


> Photo du 17 juin 2019 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Projects in the Port du Rhin district:



mézigue said:


> Quai Starlette
> 
> Source : https://quai-starlette.com/
> 
> ...





mézigue said:


>


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Various


-jojo- said:


> MUNDOLSHEIM Opération Le flore - Nexity immobilier
> 
> 
> 
> ...





-jojo- said:


> A Oberhausbergen le Quartier Sogenal :





-jojo- said:


> A l'espace européen :





-jojo- said:


> Le quartier des brasseurs :





-jojo- said:


> L'immeuble de bureaux en face de l'hôpital :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Various, part 2


-jojo- said:


> Un immeuble Stradim :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Various, part 3


Alsa67 said:


> Pour illustrer d'en bas :





Alsa67 said:


> Vue depuis le front de Neudorf :





Alsa67 said:


> Quelques rapides photos qui ont été prise aujourd'hui
> 
> (tour d'habition ilot 3)
> 
> ...





-jojo- said:


> Le nouveau siège du port autonome :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

August compilation, part 1: University buildings


-jojo- said:


> Les travaux à l'université
> 
> G2EI
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

August compilation, part 2: City Hospital area


-jojo- said:


> Extension de L'ircad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

August compilation part 3: various in and around Strasbourg


-jojo- said:


> La projet sur l'ancienne imprimerie Quebecor
> 
> 
> 
> ...





-jojo- said:


> Bischheim centre :
> 
> La residence Alcys :
> 
> ...





-jojo- said:


> La plate forme SIEHR à l'Ecoparc Rhénan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

August compilation, part 4: the Suburbs


-jojo- said:


> La résidence le médiatik et la médiathèque :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





-jojo- said:


> L'ile aux pécheurs De Bouygues Immobilier





-jojo- said:


> Amalia de Nexity :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Project: new fair


-jojo- said:


> L'appel d'offre du PEX vient de sortir :
> 
> Le plan
> 
> ...


----------



## Mephisto22 (Jan 18, 2017)

My god why are they trying to ruin this city that looks beautiful with these grey depressing blaukhaus ?
Everything that's being built in this city looks dreadful !


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

The heat is still on


Flo Flo said:


> Prise il y a 5 minutes


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Archipel Business District update*

All Pictures by User "Fool": https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=161459078&postcount=1245


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Osmose*


Location : Strasbourg, Wacken

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2022 (1st phase) / 2024 (2nd phase)

Type : Office

Floor area : 40 000 m²

Height : max. ≈ 60 m

Floors : max. 13

Architects : Art & Build / Oslo Architectes


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

^^
Thank you, great post, beautiful pictures! This area is going through the biggest transformation since the 1990s.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

And it looks really nice ! It will be interesting to see the 2nd phase of the district.


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

^^
And this is what that area looked like in 1965, incidentally (lower half of the picture). 








Source: https://www.archi-wiki.org/Fichier:1_square_Paul_Henri_Spaak_Strasbourg_42857.jpg


----------

